# Decisions, Decisions....Which Pellet Grill To Buy ??



## BMW/R1200RT (Dec 1, 2019)

Looking to buy myself a new grill/smoker as my old charcoal Webber has seen it's better days. I also currently own a a old bullet charcoal smoker  but it's a little long in the tooth as well.  As I look at these pellet grills they all pretty much have the same features and the same cost...*Expensive....* so laying out this much money I want something that will last but also do the job.
I guess the main reason I like the pellets is convenience .......as I've got older...I've gotten lazier.
In reading many of the threads didn't see many comments about the Camp Chef Woodwind series. The ads and vids for the unit make it sound like what I would want and I really like the options that you can get with the grill such as the "Side Kick" which appears to have many uses. So is the lack of discussion a black mark on the grill?

The RecTec RT-590 looks to be something that I could enjoy as well. The PID feature would be a big plus for the grill. The lack of sear capability is a draw back, are there stand alone sears?

Thanks for reading....... any advice appreciated


----------



## mike243 (Dec 1, 2019)

You can get sear stations/gas grill attachments for several of them, I like my pitboss and can sear about 3 good size steaks at a time on it, For more than that you will need something bigger. I would like to have 1 of the new Weber pellet grills but if I buy 1 it may end up going to her in a dayvorce


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 1, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on the 590 Silver package to add to the arsenal, after much, much, much  research.


----------



## schlotz (Dec 2, 2019)

Unless you subscribe to the buy-once-cry-once scenario this decision will come down to how much money are are willing to spend then matching up the best unit for that money.  Not knowing where you are in this makes it difficult to provide suggestions that will fit.  To some extent they all can last for a considerable time depending on how much care is applied. Both the units presented can get the job done. Personally I would be looking at the next tier up and the suggestion regarding the new Weber SmokeFire pellet grill that will be available next month might be worth serious consideration.


----------



## BMW/R1200RT (Dec 2, 2019)

schlotz said:


> Unless you subscribe to the buy-once-cry-once scenario this decision will come down to how much money are are willing to spend then matching up the best unit for that money.  Not knowing where you are in this makes it difficult to provide suggestions that will fit.  To some extent they all can last for a considerable time depending on how much care is applied. Both the units presented can get the job done. Personally I would be looking at the next tier up and the suggestion regarding the new Weber SmokeFire pellet grill that will be available next month might be worth serious consideration.


Thanks Schlotz,  Haven't seen this grill before but I think I just changed my mind. Have used Weber on and off most of my life and this really looks like a winner.  Just watched a couple youtube vids and most definitely this is my new fav to buy.


----------



## schlotz (Dec 2, 2019)

Get the larger one!


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 2, 2019)

I have the Rec Tec Bull and it can sear with the sear plates and does do a good job.  But it still isn't the same as having a direct heat source below since both grills have a drip pan above the heat diffuser.  

The Weber Smoke Fire videos I've seen do look promising as far as actual searing on a pellet grill without having an attachment.   I have heard Weber is having lots of issues with the temperature control part.  And just my thought is how would a brisket or pork shoulder do in there....they supposedly have a grease trap system but I would like to see how that works in practice.  

Right now, if I really want a good sear or if I want to cook a flank steak, I'll use my old weber genesis.  However, next year I plan to get the Rec Tec Bullseye with a new PID.  ON that grill, it can heat up over 400 in like 5 minutes.  That grill can easily get to 650 in like 20 minutes and can go higher.  In a recent video, it got over 700 with room to spare.  Since that grill only has a heat diffuser over the firepot and not drip tray, you get that direct flame and can sear the hell out of meats.  

If I was in your position and you can wait, see how the Weber SmokeFire does.  But between the Camp Chef and Rec Tec Stampede, I'd go with the Rec Tec and get the Sear Plates.  I have seen some folks mount the Camp Chef sidekick on the Stampede and frankly it looked pretty bad ass!


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 2, 2019)

Another vote for the SmokeFire, I've seen 3 videos and some of the improvements Weber has made are very well received.  I understand you can get on a pre-order list with no pre-payment or obligation.  One of the videos (I think the Harry Soo one) said the grills are in production, but it will be January before the software is up and running.  The warranty is excellent.


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 2, 2019)

thirdeye said:


> Another vote for the SmokeFire, I've seen 3 videos and some of the improvements Weber has made are very well received.  I understand you can get on a pre-order list with no pre-payment or obligation.  One of the videos (I think the Harry Soo one) said the grills are in production, but it will be January before the software is up and running.  The warranty is excellent.


I thought I saw it was a 4 year warranty for the Weber SmokeFire?  

Rec Tec Bull has a 6 year.  The Stampede from Rec Tec has a 4 year.


----------



## BMW/R1200RT (Dec 2, 2019)

_have seen some folks mount the Camp Chef sidekick on the Stampede and frankly it looked pretty bad ass!_

You're right Kstone it is bad ass mod, here's the youtube clip....The SideKick comes with 2 brackets for mounting so it looks simple mod

My only question is where do you find a cover for it.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 2, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> I thought I saw it was a 4 year warranty for the Weber SmokeFire?
> Rec Tec Bull has a 6 year.  The Stampede from Rec Tec has a 4 year.



From the Weber site:
Cook box and all components not covered below           5 years                                                                      Electrical components        3 yearsCooking grates, pellet slide, burn pot, heat baffle, pellet grate, controller bezel     3 years


----------



## mike243 (Dec 2, 2019)

Where is all this info where Weber is having temp problems? as far as I know nobody has posted much and don't think many have hit the street yet if any.


----------



## BMW/R1200RT (Dec 2, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Where is all this info where Weber is having temp problems? as far as I know nobody has posted much and don't think many have hit the street yet if any.


The grill will not be available till mid January.....it's been demo'ed


----------



## sandyut (Dec 2, 2019)

I would go Rec Tec.  the weber looks good, but has not been tested by the public user nor sat outside in real conditions (that we know).  its painted all over, maybe powder coated...rec tec had issues with that kinda finish on the previous models body.  thats why they went to all stainless.  I have a rec tec and love it!.  I have a weber genesis and love that, but bought both after they were tried and true for years under public use.  I would not send that much money on a pellet grill to be the test pilot group...  but thats me.


----------



## gr0uch (Dec 2, 2019)

sandyut said:


> I would go Rec Tec.  the weber looks good, but has not been tested by the public user nor sat outside in real conditions (that we know).  its painted all over, maybe powder coated...rec tec had issues with that kinda finish on the previous models body.  thats why they went to all stainless.  I have a rec tec and love it!.  I have a weber genesis and love that, but bought both after they were tried and true for years under public use.  I would not send that much money on a pellet grill to be the test pilot group...  but thats me.



I'm with Sandyut here and not just because my wife just ordered me a RT-700, but simply because the proof is out there. Trust me, I wrestled with the idea of buying the Weber soooooo much, but ultimately, there's just no data out there that suggests that it's better, or even on par with the current Rec-Tec setups. That last point is what helped me go Rec-Tec, and then calling Rec-Tec and talking to them sealed the deal. 

Rec-Tec's customer service I would say is second to none. Imagine calling your best friend for BBQ advice or just to talk about BBQ, they don't try to sell you anything, just great conversation. That sealed the deal for me and I'm more than happy to send my 1k+ cash over to them with no complaints so far other than the fact that they need drones to drop off their smokers ASAP.


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 3, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Where is all this info where Weber is having temp problems? as far as I know nobody has posted much and don't think many have hit the street yet if any.


I read this on a Rec Tec FB page so take it as a grain of salt.  I have no direct knowledge of this but I had read the grill was hoped to be released by Black Friday and hasn't happened.  I don't know if there is any proof of that either and don't care enough to look.  

Once the grill releases, I will be keeping an eye on how people like the grill in real world use.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for clearing the temp problems up, will keep driving mine as nothing is wrong with it but like to keep updated on new equipment,


----------



## bregent (Dec 3, 2019)

sandyut said:


> weber looks good, but has not been tested by the public user nor sat outside in real conditions (that we know). its painted all over, maybe powder coated



It's a porcelain-enamel finish. My Weber kettle's been sitting outside uncovered for 30 years and still looks great. The legs and other non-heated parts might use another type of finish, but I wouldn't worry that.


----------



## BMW/R1200RT (Dec 4, 2019)

Well after a lot of research, watching youtube clips, and advice from you guys I  bought myself a RecTec RT-590.  Called them and ask about shipping and they said about 10 days to 2 weeks, heck it's only 60 miles down I-20 so off to Augusta Ga I went. 
Got it back and assembled it and it's ready for the smoke /break in.

*Thanks Guys !!!!!!!!*


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 4, 2019)

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## sandyut (Dec 4, 2019)

Congrats!  get the smoke rollin!  Wish I was that close to them.  I would quit and work there.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 4, 2019)

Nice! I think you will love it. Get her greasy and post some pics!

Johnny Ray


----------



## BMW/R1200RT (Dec 4, 2019)

Haven't even tied in wifi .....so I was wondering what proper procedure for break in? In the past with my grills i just heat it up to 4-500 degrees and let it rock n roll for about an hour
Does that work with this as well


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 4, 2019)

I think they recommend wiping out the inside and running it at 350* for a couple hours I believe.

JR


----------



## sandyut (Dec 5, 2019)

its in the manual - 1 hour at 400, then start cookin  if i recall correctly


----------



## sandyut (Dec 5, 2019)

wifi works killer on the rec tecs.  never had an issue.  love the prob alarms.


----------



## flagriller (Dec 5, 2019)

Rec-Tec all the way, I have the same one and you'll love it


----------

